# Moving to Spain



## FloridaBrit (Mar 4, 2008)

All,

My wife (U.S Citizen) and I (U.K. Citizen) currently live in Florida, USA, and we are looking into spending 6 - 10 months around the Barcelona area.

I have a few questions:

1) I see that on long term lets you have to pay for the monthly bills, and was wondering what the typical cost for electric, water, air-con are. The villa we have found is 2 years old at around 450 m².

2) I think if we stay less than 6 months we are not liable for any local tax on our earnings? We run a internet based company, so are typically working while in Spain.

3) We have 2 cats that we would like to bring over. Is there any quarantine restrictions?

4) My wife gets a 6 month visa stamped in her passport when she arrives in the U.K. Does that mean she can stay 6 months in Spain?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## FloridaBrit (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry another 2 questions:

5) By staying 6 months or less you don't become a resident do you? 

6) We are bring our Florida plated car over, and have a insurance company over here that will supply the insurance etc. So as long as we have all the papers we can drive the car for 6 months in Spain without any restrictions?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Can't help you with the specifics about Spain, but a little on Europe in general.

3. Generally there is no restriction on the cats, other than a recent health certificate. If your vet can't get the form for you, check with a Spanish embassy or consulate in the US. Usually it's a bi-lingual form you have to have filled out a few days before you leave to certify that shots are up to date and the cats are in good shape.

If you get them chipped (useful for going to the UK with them), be sure you check the type of chip. There are two kinds available in the US - one is completely unreadable here in Europe. Make sure the chip is the European standard type.

4. Probably not. The UK is not part of the Schengen agreement, and keeps their own rules for admission. Once you're admitted to a Schengen country, the visa is supposed to carry over (at least for the short term), but generally the best she can get is 3 months (90 days) without a formal visa.

5. Not for US tax purposes. For most countries, you become resident if you stay 183 days out of a tax year (usually a calendar year). But, you'll still have to file US tax returns - and with only 6 months a year out of the country, you won't be able to take advantage of the overseas earned income exclusion.

6. Don't know about the car - though I have seen the odd US-plated car on the roads here. Usually there are inspection procedures to go through. Again, I'd check with the embassy or consulate before you go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

In theory if you are not a resident then you can drive your car here for 6 months as long is the car is fully road legal in the country of original registration, i.e. it has to have current road tax and test certificates. After the 6 months is up to a day, if you are caught driving it then in theory you can have the car seized. I'm amazed its worth your while bringing the car over with costs etc. Make sure you keep copies of the shipping documents evidencing date of arrival of the car into Spain in the car with you at all times.
There are rules about what you have to carry here in Spain, such as reflective jackets, spare bulb sets, a separate spare set of glasses if you wear them and all documentation relating to the ownership, legality and insurance on the car.

Electricity is quite expensive here (well, compared to the UK anyway). There are just two of us and in the winter months we pay around €90 - €120 a month + €50 a month in logs Water is only about €40 - €70 a quarter, and thats with a pool. 450 m2 is very large villa!

Again in theory you need to register as a resident here within 30 days if you come here to live, but if you stay under 6 months as a temporary visitor then it should be acceptable. You may find yourself continually explaining your situation if stopped by the police.

After 6 months you enter a grey area and are on dodgy ground as could be considered a resident for tax purposes etc.


----------

